

Germany’s Googlephobia - julianpye
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21615588-why-online-giant-has-become-countrys-bogeyman-and-why-matters-closing-circle

======
julianpye
As the article mentions this is about business interests and is largely driven
by the old media with plenty of daily horror stories about Google, while the
company has a massive market share.

For me the whole issue has become a problem lately, since my startup uses App-
engine-J and I have lost two corporate clients because of this since their new
IT guidelines insist on all data having to be stored on German soil. Added to
this is the perception that any Google services, including Apps for Business
and Cloud Storage are scanned by Google.

